
Woman Killed by a Superbug Resistant to Every Available Antibiotic - richardboegli
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/woman-killed-by-a-superbug-resistant-to-every-available-antibiotic/
======
sebyddd
3rd duplicate already.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13391886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13391886)

Mods can you merge please?

------
noisy_boy
Patients not finishing the prescribed dose is attributed as an important
factor in growing resistance of antibiotics. Though this is anecdonal, I've
seen multiple instances of people not wanting to "over-eat" medicine
(notwithstanding what doctor told them).

The self-medication trait is quite prevalent, atleast in developing countries,
where people think doctors just shove extra medicine down their throat to make
money so they self-adjust the dose and stop eating the moment they feel
better. Then to make things worse, they never throw the remaining "good"
medicine away and self-administer that the next time things get bad. When this
remaining "good" medicine doesn't work, they go to doctor again and repeat the
cycle.

~~~
marricks
Sad thing is 20% of antibiotic use is for people, 80% is for farmed
animals[1], which sure doesn't help.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibiotic_use_in_livestock#Un...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antibiotic_use_in_livestock#United_States)

~~~
devoply
This. There are very very few ways to deal with fungal infections, the most
common pathway is one that is targeted by the azoles agents. Yet analogs of
azoles are routinely used not to kill fungus infections but to merely control
them on plants. They are used wholesale for this purpose. So guess what, there
is huge resistance popping up in fungal infections that infect human beings
against azole agents. Add this problem to global warming and you have a huge
looming problem not just with bacteria, but fungus and molds as well. And all
the new drugs in the past two decades have targeted the same pathway. So we're
sort of lost on how to deal with fungus going forward.

------
djsumdog
Storm Clouds Gathering did a recent post on his fight with resistant
infection:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy85bNje-
Wo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy85bNje-Wo)

No where near as bad as this woman obviously, as antibiotics did work on his
infection.

------
AngelicaAurora
I'll take my bubble in pink please.

